# Supplements for healing bone



## Christopher Carter (Nov 10, 2015)

Broke my clavicle on the 5th of this month, follow up 7 days later show no change in alignment. I was pretty bummed as I thought it was on the mend because a lot of pain had subsided. Doc said it would go either way (with or without surgery). But since I cannot work with one good arm and didn't want to take a chance on being 3mo out with still no Union so I went ahead and had the surgery yesterday. They did the plate and screws system and some bone graft from a cadaver . I feel like the pain from the op is probably more uncomfortable than from the fracture. The surgery part was easy, I was out before I made it to the table. I also expressed to them prior that I have always been severely sick post op so they gave me a lot of anti nausea medication. I am hoping for my story to be similar to those that have had the surgery and we're back up in a few weeks. Anyhow, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on supplements that might encourage faster healing and bone growth?


----------



## Christopher Carter (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filric48 (Sep 21, 2015)

I broke mine 8/26/15 also 9 broken ribs this is how they fixed mine.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## filric48 (Sep 21, 2015)

The surgery was 9/23/15 I'm almost 100% and I'm 67 back on the bike riding 10 to 15 miles a day trying to get my lungs in shape. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bones notoriously take a long time to heal. Minor bone fractures can take as little as 6 weeks to heal, larger breaks can take 3 or 4 months. Some bones, depending on where they are located or how many breaks are present also require months of physical therapy after the healing process to ensure full use and range of motion returns. (I'm in this category)

What I have been learning first hand about the supplements that are most frequently recommended

Lysine is an amino acid that helps in the absorption of calcium. It is an essential amino acid necessary for the regeneration of tissues, and the building and healing of broken bones. Research studies show that lysine can increase the amount of calcium absorbed into the bone matrix. The amount in one particular study was 800 mg. As lysine promotes the formation of muscle protein, it may be important in healing after operations and injuries. There are a number of foods that can add lysine to your diet, such as low fat milk, fish, yeast, and soy products. (I'm vegan ... so I 've had to be creative in finding supplemments, that are non-animal  )

(Source) Healing Broken Bones

Make sure to get enough minerals in general: While calcium is a must, experts indicate most people are deficient in essential minerals even when they aren't trying to heal a broken bone. Make sure you get enough calcium, zinc, magnesium, copper, phosphorus, and silicon.

Like minerals, certain vitamins can help that broken bone heal faster. Make sure to get enough vitamin K, C, B6 and D. Vitamin C is also recommended because it makes the collagen that helps the body form healthy bones.

Boron is important in bone healing because studies how show it reduces urinary excretion of calcium and magnesium and significantly increases blood levels of both estrogen and testosterone. The are many food high in boron. Apples are the highest.

Calcium and phosphorus are the main minerals found in bones. Supplementing with them during bone healing can help improve the density and strength of the new bone formation. Magnesium contributes to the structure of bones and also aids in calcium transport in the body. Look for a supplement that contains all three of the minerals calcium, phosphorus and magnesium. Adults need at least 1,000 milligrams of calcium per day, and women over 50 years old and men over 70 years old need at least 1,200 milligrams of calcium per day. Men need at least 420 milligrams of magnesium per day, women need at least 320 milligrams of magnesium per day and all adults need at least 700 milligrams of phosphorus per day. Your need for these minerals may increase slightly when healing from a fracture, but no standard dosage exists.
The Best Supplements for Bone Healing | LIVESTRONG.COM

When you break a bone or tear a muscle and are on pain medication, you may want to try to stop taking the pain medication as soon as possible so you do not delay healing. A study in May 1995 issue of The Journal of Orthopedic Trauma shows damaged cells in a fracture release large amount of chemicals called prostaglandins. These chemicals cause the pain and are blocked by the pain medication. However prostaglandins are also very important in the first stage of tissue repair. So decreasing the use as soon as possible is helpful to the healing process.

Other sources of info 8 ways to help a broken bone heal faster | La Opinión


----------



## seandm (Mar 18, 2004)

Google Hadjod otherwise known as Cissus quadrangularis. Just make sure you get a good quality brand as there are alot of suspect companies selling inferior product.


----------



## Cycletim (Dec 11, 2015)

Calcium supplements at Costco are a good value


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Just to disagree slightly with cyclicious, my experience is that bones heal much much faster than soft tissue and often heal better than before. My scapula/ clavicle break only took 3 weeks to be usable and 6 for pretty much full mend. Green stick fracture in my fib took more like 8 weeks but I suspect that's cause I used that leg all the time, the arm is easier to favour.

Rest of her advice sounds solid to me. Ice for swelling, calcium, and more ice. If Lysine helps I'll be mixing it in my coffee tomorrow. 

I'd take a break most days over a ligament or tendon damage. I sprained my ankle 20 years ago and it's never been the same.

Buuut, I just broke my finger at work today so I'm really hoping for a quick heal too.


----------



## Cycletim (Dec 11, 2015)

i just had surgery last week on my broken collarbone as well. This style ice pack was wonderful. My friend is a physical therapist and let me borrow one 
Amazon.com: Chattanooga ColPac Cold Therapy, Blue Vinyl, Standard-Size Cold Pack (11" x 14"): Health & Personal Care


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Back on the bike after 3 weeks off with the broken finger. The first 5 days I took calcium/ magnesium 3 times a day and lowered coffee intake, and eliminated alcohol. Since then have kept the calcium supplements going. It's still sore if I hit it wrong, but have full range of motion back enough to pull a brake lever. 

I played COD2, Far Cry 3, and GTA 4 through from start to finish in 2 weeks. After that I wore a splint and taped it a work for another week. Brutal but a pretty benign break compared to just about any other.


----------

